# Walther PPK Recall



## SuckLead

I didn't see this posted... if it was and I missed it feel free to delete and I'll stand for my beating. 

*PRODUCT:* 
Walther PPK and PPK/S pistols

*DESCRIPTION OF THE HAZARD:* 
Smith & Wesson has identified a condition that may exist in certain PPK and PPK/S pistols which may permit a round to be discharged without the trigger being pulled. When the manual safety is disengaged, Smith & Wesson's Product Engineering Group has determined that the possibility exists in certain firearms that lowering the hammer may cause a chambered round to fire.

*DESCRIPTION OF THE PRODUCT INVOLVED:* 
This recall applies to all Walther PPK and PPK/S pistols manufactured by Smith & Wesson from March 21, 2002, until February 3, 2009. The Serial Numbers of the pistol subject to this recall are as follows:

0010BAB - 9999BAB
0000BAC - 9999BAC
0000BAD - 9999BAD
0000BAE - 9999BAE
0000BAF - 9999BAF
0000BAH - 9999BAH
0000BAJ - 9999BAJ
0000BAK - 9999BAK
0000BAL - 5313BAL
0000BAM - 1320BAM
0000LTD - 0499LTD
0001PPK - 1500PPK
0026REP - 0219REP
0001WLE - 0459WLE

*REMEDY/ACTION TO BE TAKEN:* 
STOP USING YOUR PISTOL AND RETURN IT TO SMITH & WESSON AT ONCE.
Any unintended discharge of a firearm has the potential for causing injury, and we ask that you stop using your pistol immediately.

To facilitate the repair of your pistol, please contact Smith & Wesson's customer service department to receive instructions for the return of your pistol to Smith & Wesson.

When you return your pistol to Smith & Wesson, we will replace the existing hammer block feature with a new part at no cost to you. Your firearm will be returned as quickly and efficiently as possible.

More info: http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=10001&content=62303&sectionId=10506


----------



## DJ Niner

Thanks for posting this, SuckLead! 
I'll Sticky it for a while so it doesn't sink out of sight.


----------



## SuckLead

Thanks. It's a big one and it came out a few days ago. I really was a little surprised to see no one had posted it, but it's important.


----------



## MLB

Has anyone had their ppk/s returned yet? I'd be interested what they did to it.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

S&W still has mine....sent it in on the 6th or 7th(?) of April


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Well its been about 5 weeks since I sent mine back, and I still dont have it. I think I may call S&W after work and find out an ETA on my gun. Im not in a rush for it, but everytime I open my gun safe I see a open slot where it should be, it almost brings a tear to my eye, haha.


----------



## Waffen

Mines been at S&W for a month. I think I'll make a call as well..


W


----------



## Waffen

Well I finally got around to call S&W. They have the PPK and said another 4-6 weeks.


W


----------



## SuckLead

The word I heard was that they would not begin the repairs until May 1, which was a rather long time after they announced this recall. I'm not sure why they decided until then to do it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

This recall interests me in a historic sense.
The Walther decocker/safety traps the pistol's firing pin within a rotating block of steel, while it releases the hammer to fall upon the immobilized firing pin.
Walther's P.38 had this very same arrangement. Toward the end of WW2, P.38s were made hastily and with lax quality control. Occasionally, a late-war P.38, when "made safe," went off with...er...surprising results.
There was a problem with the heat treatment of the safety spindle, and also of the "ears" on the firing pin that were trapped within the spindle. According to W.H.B. Smith, the metal of these parts could "crystallize" (his word) and presumably shatter under the force of the hammer's blow, and the gun would fire.
I wonder if this bit of history has any bearing (pun intended) upon the present recall, in that it would appear to be a problem involving the failure of either the safety spindle, or the "ears" of the firing pin that are supposed to be trapped to prevent discharge.
(I am suspicious of decocker safeties anyway. I believe that they can instill a false sense of security in the user, to the extent that some users will be careless enough to point their guns in dangerous directions while decocking and making "safe.")


----------

